# Anyone know what level this hair colour is? (L'Oreal Excellence HiColor)



## appleblossm (Dec 25, 2009)

​ 
I'm interested in the L'Oreal Excellence HiColor in *Copper Red*, but I don't know what level it is. Here it is at *sallybeauty.com*
(I don't know how accurate the online swatches are...)

I'm planning on using a 20 developer as I don't want it too bright, I'm trying to get close to a level 6, maybe 7. My hair is about a level 5 right now.

If anyone knows, or has bought this and could tell me what level this is, I'd greatly appreciate it!


----------



## blackeneddove (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm not much help on what level it is, but I'm curious as to how dark your hair is? I use L'oreal hicolor in the Red Hot shade on my hair and it's natural color is almost black, and I used 30 volume developer and it still wasn't as bright as the sample was.. maybe something to think about?


----------

